# quwhees widebody pics needed



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

hey can anyone having pics of the quwhees widebody kit post pics, theres only a few available online maybe you guys have more thanks


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

dude i would stop posting the mods arent going to be very happy when they find out you've posted this SIX times.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

haha im at 4 and counting.... haha this is funny.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If this gets moved to my section, I'm going to be _very_ pissed. I already had to deal with three of these. Joe, just lock this thing.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

No prob samo, thx for the heads up... multi-posting is bad, CLOSED.


----------

